# Grate or No Grate on Buck 27000??



## Fastdonzi (Mar 7, 2015)

Wondering if it is recommended to use a Grate or not with this stove?? I Am using one, Have for 14 yrs. Now seeing that new stoves recommend not using one I wonder if this would do better without it. I don't get nearly the burn times I should and I have everything up to par (Liner, New door gaskets, good wood etc) Any thoughts?? Thanks


----------



## bholler (Mar 7, 2015)

loose the grate you can fit more wood and air wont be able to get under the wood as much both things will increase burn times


----------



## Fastdonzi (Mar 7, 2015)

Good points. Next time it cools enough to clean I'll take the grate out and try it like that.  I should be swapping to the new stove but I have to go to Brazil for work and the wife doesn't want to left with something she's not familiar with. Cant blame her I guess..


----------



## gzecc (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a 28000. How long do you get? What kind of wood are you burning?


----------



## pokatink (Jan 8, 2018)

I know this thread is old, but I got on here to ask the same. Grate or No grate, by what I read I may try it without the grate and see if my burn times increase. I have the buck 27000.


----------



## rox3406 (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a 2700. Lose the grate way better burn times.


----------

